# My property obviously was a dump



## Dtruex (Feb 8, 2019)

I recently started clearing off my property of only 7 acres. In the process I happen to notice an amber bottle sticking out of the ground, so I got off the backhoe to investigate, it turned out to be a clorox bottle, looking around that area there was other thing like ceramic insulators still on the bracket. Confused at how this got out in the middle of the woods I was also curious as to what else was laying around... alot of glass!! 320 bottles oldest so far 1891, and have found another spot on other side of property that is 3 times the size, and getting 30 bottles every afternoon


----------



## yacorie (Feb 9, 2019)

Dtruex said:


> I recently started clearing off my property of only 7 acres. In the process I happen to notice an amber bottle sticking out of the ground, so I got off the backhoe to investigate, it turned out to be a clorox bottle, looking around that area there was other thing like ceramic insulators still on the bracket. Confused at how this got out in the middle of the woods I was also curious as to what else was laying around... alot of glass!! 320 bottles oldest so far 1891, and have found another spot on other side of property that is 3 times the size, and getting 30 bottles every afternoon



That sounds great.  How far is the nearest house or the nearest old house?  It might not have been as isolated as it is now.

take some pictures and be sure to share.  I think most of us here enjoy looking.

what state are you in?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 9, 2019)

Hope you make some good finds!  Could be a small municipal dump if you're near a town, or it could have been some very trashy people living there during the first half of the 20th century.  Both can turn up some great finds.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 9, 2019)

Hey Dtruex.
First of all welcome. Secondly, congrats. That's pretty exciting. The Chlorox bottle is not that rare or old but if you're getting back before 1900, sooner or later you should get into some decent items. Good luck out there.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 10, 2019)

Any bottle from 1891 is a good bottle, the more 1890's bottle's you can find the better. Some people would be upset to find all that garbage or dump on there Property but for Bottle Collectors that's a dream come true. You may even have some rare or Valuable bottles hiding in there. Keep Digging & Welcome to the site.LEON.


----------



## Dtruex (Feb 10, 2019)

This was the collection I got from the first spot I found. Nothing real special but it was exciting


----------



## Dtruex (Feb 10, 2019)

Thank you, I found a green E.R. Squibb and Sons bottle, his sons joined his business in 1892


----------



## Dtruex (Feb 10, 2019)

*This was this morning at the honey hole*

There's nothing but glass buried, no trash, just a lot of glass[video]https://drive.google.com/file/d/1y-JIlw_rIy9wn2VokCS3jGfduSWP8oVr/view?usp=drivesdk[/video]


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 10, 2019)

So far all I see on that table looks like 1930's to 1950's stuff. Pretty common stuff not many collect. Painted soda bottles (acl) & Milk bottles from this time frame can be collectible & have value. The older the better. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 10, 2019)

I always think of Plumbata finding that rare pontiled pickle in a later dump like that, so you never know.  Good luck.  We look forward to seeing what turns up out there.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 10, 2019)

There's definitely potential for good milk and soda bottles in a dump of that era, and if you're lucky you could even find an enamel sign or two.


----------



## Bohdan (Feb 13, 2019)

Good Find !  The "dump" may be more recent, as others have suggested, but keep in mind that people dumping their everyday garbage in the 30's & 40's often were cleaning up and throwing out older garbage. We have an area here that we call the "40's Dump" which we go to in the Spring while there is still snow at higher elevations and we often pull out much older bottles and other artifacts. Good Luck.


----------



## historic-antiques (Feb 13, 2019)

Keep on searching and digging Dtruex, you will soon find the mother lode of pre-1900 bottles!!  One of those rare instances when a homeowner appreciates his land being "trashed!!"  

I found a huge dump site in Chicago underneath the old Riverview Amusement Park, built in 1904 but closed to build a shopping center in 1967.  Excavations for new buildings started, and up came beautiful bottles!!  I know the excitement of finding such a huge source of treasures!!  The good thing about your site is you can take your time and dig to your heart's content.  Construction companies started closing their sites - including this one - in 1973-4. Had only about 3 digging seasons but I found some little treasures!!  

Good luck to you!!  Let us see your finds!!

Paul


----------



## Mr. Hemingray (Feb 15, 2019)

Most of what I see is dating from the 1940s-60s. There's a massive bottle dump about 8 miles from my house that's the same. Thousands of bottles, headlights and junk dating from the 40s-60s. Not worth much in value, but still fun to dig and even better to recycle the glass and get it out of the dirt and back into use.


----------

